# any bun buns with snagled teethz?



## angora_yuki (Jan 23, 2014)

hiz hiz iz Somkey and i no likey chewing on things to helpz my teethiez so my front onez are over growing. mommyz already took me to the scarey vet and had themz fixed but i broke one and itz coming back in butz sadly my other is grown and i's no want to go back to the scarey man(vet) againz but i hatez hatez chewing on apple branchs or hay or cardboard. noz noz.


----------



## Bindi (Jan 23, 2014)

What about the rest of your diet? How much hay do you get and how much of other food like pellets do you get? I'm afraid I don't know much about overgrown front teeth.


----------



## angora_yuki (Jan 23, 2014)

i getz a bunch of num nums kale.chard.spinach.bracole leaves. not the heads just the leaves. but im very picky with wat i want and who givez it to me. i get kibble but i dont like it to much so i eat it but not much but i has it every day. and i getz things to chew on i just would rather mark them as mine then chew on them. it makes mommy very mad at me that im so picky i just think its funny >.<


----------



## Bville (Jan 23, 2014)

Have you tried fresh willow tree branches? Have your mommy go snap some twigs off a willow tree for you to try. Pine cones and grass mats are two other things my rabbits like to chew.


----------



## pani (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm sorry you have snaggled teeths! You should bite your mama's leg, that's what I do! Especially if she's wearing pants that I don't like.

~ Felix


----------



## Bindi (Jan 24, 2014)

If your teeth keep really causing you bother and are really askew, it is possible (or at least I've known it done quite a few times over here) to have the front teeth removed. You'd need your food cut into small pieces, but you shouldn't have teeth problems again. The biggest problem is that it might be an expensive operation for your mummy... but you'd be expensive in installments anyway. Of course, there are benefits and disadvantages to it all. A lot of teeth problems can be solved by changing the diet (usually too many pellets!) but I think that with front teeth and with the diet you eat, it could perhaps be genetic or something that is a quirk of yours and probably nothing is going to eliminate it at this point.

I second sending your mummy to find fresh branches though, sometimes shop bought ones just aren't the same. I've been taking willow from a large tree by the river here and my bunnies tend to eat that. We also have an apple tree which my first bunny used to gnaw on fine, but the bark has gone a bit stale now so they don't touch it. 

What is your favourite food? If your mummy put it inside cardboard, or one of those wooden tubes with the holes in you can get from pet stores, would you be willing to chew on the card/wood to get your food out?


----------



## angora_yuki (Jan 24, 2014)

i cantz get williow branches mommy says we live to far in the south to havez them. and i gets apple branches fresh cause mommy has a tree in the back she and other mommy take care of. but i just no likely them anymore. i dig at mommys cloths fleix hehe mommy doesnt like it but i think its funny. and i had this fun toy mommy called a lava block. it was white stone with little wood blocks on it and i loved chewing on it but i somehow broke one of my teeth. i dont know if i got it from fighting with big brother jasper threw the cage or on my toy. but so mommy took it away and i think shes not sure if she should give it back? any thoughts on if mommy should hand it back to mez??


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am a very, very lucky bunny. My daddy doo doo hardly ever takes me to the vet, unlike my dearly departed brother Lumpy, a.k.a. Trigger. I had a fang problem early on (about ten years ago) that required weird and scary vet person to grind my fangs. That being said, as soon as Daddy doo doo gave me more hay, I never had a fang problem again.

I hope you don't have to see weird and scary vet person unless it is for them to say how cute you are. That's all my not quite so scary and nearly normal vet person says to me our entire appointment. I tell her "I get that a lot!!!"

Good luck and Great Bunny Bless!!!


----------



## angora_yuki (Jan 24, 2014)

bunnyman666 said:


> I am a very, very lucky bunny. My daddy doo doo hardly ever takes me to the vet, unlike my dearly departed brother Lumpy, a.k.a. Trigger. I had a fang problem early on (about ten years ago) that required weird and scary vet person to grind my fangs. That being said, as soon as Daddy doo doo gave me more hay, I never had a fang problem again.
> 
> I hope you don't have to see weird and scary vet person unless it is for them to say how cute you are. That's all my not quite so scary and nearly normal vet person says to me our entire appointment. I tell her "I get that a lot!!!"
> 
> Good luck and Great Bunny Bless!!!



i has to see the nasty vetz cause ivez haz them grind before and i no like hay. well i no likey it enoough to helpz my teethz


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 24, 2014)

angora_yuki said:


> i has to see the nasty vetz cause ivez haz them grind before and i no like hay. well i no likey it enoough to helpz my teethz



You likey nanners?Crush nanners into your hay? Ask your mummers to try that.


----------



## angora_yuki (Jan 24, 2014)

bunnyman666 said:


> You likey nanners?Crush nanners into your hay? Ask your mummers to try that.



mommy says she'll try cause i like them alittle. im a Very picky bun bun she says i cant help that the only thing i like is mint leaves and that my evil sissy lulu ate it all


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 24, 2014)

angora_yuki said:


> mommy says she'll try cause i like them alittle. im a Very picky bun bun she says i cant help that the only thing i like is mint leaves and that my evil sissy lulu ate it all



Tell your mummers to keep Lulu away whilst you're trying to grind down your fangs.


----------



## angora_yuki (Jan 24, 2014)

bunnyman666 said:


> Tell your mummers to keep Lulu away whilst you're trying to grind down your fangs.



mommy agrees thatz why she moved me into her room so i haz lots of space to run scent! mahaha. mommy got me this treat today its called seagrass. its okay i chew on it more than i do anything so far


----------

